# Gimp vs PS CS3



## bluex (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich steige gerade auf Linux um, allerdings benötige ich gelegendlich ein leistungsstarkes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm. Unter Vista nutze ich gerade PS CS3. Ich habe allerdings keine Lust andauernd nen reboot zu machen um mal eben kurz was in PS zu machen.... 
Kann Gimp mit den Funktionen von Photoshop mithalten ? Besonders was das Entwerfen von Weblayouts engeht mit licen und alles drum und drann?
Und kann ich mit GIMP auch psd Datein öffnen  Denn manchmal bekomm ich eine Layoutforgabe noch als psd und muss es dann selber slicen.


MfG
blueX


----------

